# Tool Cabinet Design



## Lord Nibbo (15 Dec 2008)

In Waka's excellent "Tool Cabinet" thread in the Projects Forum I showed great interest of how he might design the inside of his cabinet regarding tool storage or one might say stowage. 

As I said in one of my posts I'm planning to make a bigger better cabinet myself, my approach is a little different to Waka's as I thought it might be better to draw how I might use the storage before committing myself to sawing wood up. 

Here is as far as I've got with the top cabinet, please feel free to criticize.


This pic shows The centre compartment with two inner doors partly open tools can hang on the back panel and both the inside and outside of these centre doors. 







This pic has the doors removed for photographic purposes only  






A closer view of Veritas low angle jack to the right a Norris near the centre and various other tools. The tools were imported into SkechUp, good aint they? 





Note the Cliftons on the lower shelf in the second pic :lol:

I've only used medium size pics on the forum but if anyone wants to see real big pics for a better view click HERE click on any of the pics then click on "All Sizes"


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Dec 2008)

Very nice work, sir. for some reason I couldn't see all of the images but I'll take your word for it. 

It's a good idea to show how the piece will be used and give context to it.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Dec 2008)

Dave R":32eq2n6i said:


> Very nice work, sir. for some reason I couldn't see all of the images but I'll take your word for it.
> 
> It's a good idea to show how the piece will be used and give context to it.



I've been and edited it Dave, you should see three pics now.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Dec 2008)

I do, I do. Very good. Did you draw all the tools?

I've been drooling over your Nell. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## wizer (15 Dec 2008)

Looks good Nibbs. The big problem when building a tool cabinet is that your toolkit is never complete. You don't want to make it too big with empty spaces and yet you don't want to run out of room within a year. I have sat down with SU a few time to try to work it out. For the time being I have worked out a solution and it'll be coming to a forum near you as soon as I get these xmas projects out the door.

What are you going to make the cabinet from? Will it be a floor stander or wall hung?


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Dec 2008)

Dave R":2u4cvtfe said:


> I do, I do. Very good. Did you draw all the tools?
> 
> I've been drooling over your Nell. I hope you don't mind.



I wish I was good enough to draw the tools but no I didn't, I just imported them off google. :lol: 

As long as you don't drool as bad as my dogs you'll be ok. :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Dec 2008)

wizer":1ve5qd0b said:


> Looks good Nibbs. The big problem when building a tool cabinet is that your toolkit is never complete. You don't want to make it too big with empty spaces and yet you don't want to run out of room within a year. I have sat down with SU a few time to try to work it out. For the time being I have worked out a solution and it'll be coming to a forum near you as soon as I get these xmas projects out the door.
> 
> What are you going to make the cabinet from? Will it be a floor stander or wall hung?


 
What am I going to make it from? For the doors and back 12mm veneered ply, and hardwood to match, as to what species of wood I'm undecided yet, I'm open to suggestions. 

It will be eventually be floor standing when I get to make a base but for now I might screw a big french cleat across the back and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Dec 2008)

Dave R":1k03yfj8 said:


> I've been drooling over your Nell. I hope you don't mind.



Swmbo's just over ruled me, to quote her "Look but don't touch" she loves Nell as much as I do, she's just added " Certainly no drooling" cos she does the cleaning :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Dec 2008)

Lord Nibbo":2v69cv4m said:


> Dave R":2v69cv4m said:
> 
> 
> > I've been drooling over your Nell. I hope you don't mind.
> ...




:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'd do the cleaning if I could drool on her in person. :lol:


----------

